# PLEASE HELP adjusted cost base



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

I need to know if I have calculated the ACB correctly for a mutual fund.

I bought 2058.73 units at $8.62297.

I sold 130.152 units at $9.22.

So the price went up $0.58703 X 130.152 units sold =$77.7046

Cap gain is $77. 70.

No other distributions or purchases wre made.
OH, and I will never be selling part of MF like this again.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

summer said:


> I need to know if I have calculated the ACB correctly for a mutual fund.
> 
> I bought 2058.73 units at $8.62297.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Thank God.

And thank you. I have never done this before, what a pain.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a free excel spreadsheet
http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/free-acb-capital-gains-tracker-in-excel/


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.adjustedcostbase.ca/


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

slacker said:


> http://www.adjustedcostbase.ca/


i see this needs registration ... it is legit and is it useful ?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

The financial institutions tell you that you are responsible for tracking your own ACB. But if you are buying no-load mutual funds, with no transaction costs, the "Book Value" or "Average Unit Cost" shown in your financial statements should normally match your ACB. If nothing else, you can use it as a check against your own calculations.


----------

